# Help: 1 Star new driver



## Turkey (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Uber pros, 

I just started last night driving for UberX. .Things have been going great. Tonight I picked up 2 drunk pax's at a crowded, ball game and started heading straight to their hotel. Long story short, the one guy was running his GPS claimed I was taking him in circles. NOT, I know this area well -- he told me to backtrack and follow the directions on his phone. I was polite and obliged. Dropped off, still polite and thanked them for using Uber. Car is spotless.

1-Star rating. 5 total rides, 1-star, I am now at a 3. What should I do to not get fired. Do I need to contact Uber and explain my case or just continue to take rides. All my other fares have been enjoyable and 5 stars. Thanks


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Just keep going. Uber does not even start to look at your ratings till you get above 40 rides as that is when it becomes statistically significant.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

just keep driving and it will go up


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Some suggestions to avoid this issue in the future: 

1. Confirm destination before starting to drive.
2. Enter destination (even if it's next door to where you live) into GPS
3. Read the route from the GPS to the passenger(s) and have them confirm that is the route they want you to take.
4. Advise them that if they see any shortcuts along the way that they should let you know otherwise you are going to follow the GPS (agreed route).
5. Begin the trip


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If you do 5 rides and get all 5s and a single.

Then you would not be on 3.

More likely a 4.2 or 4.3.

You will always get people giving you a 1 or 2 or 3.

The longer you do it and the more rides you get under your belt then the less relevant they are.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

Turkey said:


> Hi Uber pros,
> 
> I just started last night driving for UberX. .Things have been going great. Tonight I picked up 2 drunk pax's at a crowded, ball game and started heading straight to their hotel. Long story short, the one guy was running his GPS claimed I was taking him in circles. NOT, I know this area well -- he told me to backtrack and follow the directions on his phone. I was polite and obliged. Dropped off, still polite and thanked them for using Uber. Car is spotless.
> 
> 1-Star rating. 5 total rides, 1-star, I am now at a 3. What should I do to not get fired. Do I need to contact Uber and explain my case or just continue to take rides. All my other fares have been enjoyable and 5 stars. Thanks


the same thing happened to me and i go "de-activated" . Next , after many emails TRYING to explain that the person that gave me low star was a clear, raving psycho-path, they said i could take this 7X7 school and PAY $50.00 of my own money to attend , which I did. Still I am waiting to be 
re-activated. I am pretty sure I passed the test they give after four hour class. When I first started, I read in this forum, "Uber Drivers are
a dime a dozen" . I think that individual was right.

so if you get de-activated and they 'OFFER' this great deal school that YOU pay for, you maybe kissing an afternoon and $50 smakers GOOD-BUY.

good luck


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

3 is harsh... you need to give lots of 5 star rides to get your average back over 4.7

I would suggest you take a few rides with drivers who have a rating over 4.8 to see how they do it.


----------



## Route9 (Oct 29, 2014)

You are new, they will not look at your ratings for a while. Avoid the drunks for a while and your numbers will go up.

(btw((4x5)+(1x1))/5=4.2 )


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what is 7x7 school?

and around what number of trips will they start looking?


----------



## chee (Dec 7, 2014)

My rating 4.8 900 plus trip.....still got a warning from uber for low acceptance ....who the **** will accept a ping 15 mins away when you are at a 4.5 surging area??


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Take rides with one of your friends and give yourself 5*... Do it for 10 times and you'll be gtg. Uber doesn't care as long as they get paid


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Bully said:


> Take rides with one of your friends and give yourself 5*... Do it for 10 times and you'll be gtg. Uber doesn't care as long as they get paid


That's one way to do it...


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

When pple see your not so great rating they gonna be looking for reasons to rate you bad. It's psychological. Try to bring it up with your friend before you get back on the road.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Any luck @Turkey ?


----------



## Turkey (Dec 14, 2014)

Still just grinding out rides. Back up to 4.45. Still has me worried, that the next 2am drunk with chubby fingers will get me booted.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Turkey said:


> Still just grinding out rides. Back up to 4.45. Still has me worried, that the next 2am drunk with chubby fingers will get me booted.


Do some daytime driving, at least until you build up your rating.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> the same thing happened to me and i go "de-activated" . Next , after many emails TRYING to explain that the person that gave me low star was a clear, raving psycho-path, they said i could take this 7X7 school and PAY $50.00 of my own money to attend , which I did. Still I am waiting to be
> re-activated. I am pretty sure I passed the test they give after four hour class. When I first started, I read in this forum, "Uber Drivers are
> a dime a dozen" . I think that individual was right.
> 
> ...


yep thats what happened to me...probably will not give fluber $50...at $1.20 mile .13cents minute...truly not worth it anyways...was nice flexibility turn app on when want to...but pay too low...too many drivers...not enough demand/pings deactivated me right before holidays (Uber U BASTARDS) Nope not gonna do it...

Bye FlUber!


Walkersm said:


> Just keep going. Uber does not even start to look at your ratings till you get above 40 rides as that is when it becomes statistically significant.


WRONG im guessing depending on your area/over saturation of drivers cuz I only did like 20 or 25 trips and got deactivated with a 3.5


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> the same thing happened to me and i go "de-activated" . Next , after many emails TRYING to explain that the person that gave me low star was a clear, raving psycho-path, they said i could take this 7X7 school and PAY $50.00 of my own money to attend , which I did. Still I am waiting to be
> re-activated. I am pretty sure I passed the test they give after four hour class. When I first started, I read in this forum, "Uber Drivers are
> a dime a dozen" . I think that individual was right.
> 
> ...


SO fellow drivers Scuber deactivates me on 22nd..next day calls me to ask if im driving new years eve...Now tonite the 26th i get a text about "class" on sat eve the 27th that i can attend to get me back online by new years...so i text back what time? is it free??? then Get Phone Call from a LIVE Person even...LOL telling me class costs $100 but if i do it it "Should" get me back online driving by new years day...NOT New Years Eve...but New Years Day...needless to say i said no & hung up....then i texted him "nothing personal...but tell uber to kiss my ass"

CLASS is Now $100 to reactivate....F*CK U UBER....yeah its online too! wow pay to watch 4 hours of videos to get F*CKED bY FLUBER....NO THANKS!


----------

